# wabbs



## wabbs (Aug 4, 2008)

ne m'étant toujours pas présenter, j'en profite pour le faire dans la langue de jean marie bigard puke

je m'appel foued, je suis marseillais, j'ai 26 ans et je bosse dans un moulin:squintdan

après avoir posser moult autos plus ou moins sportive et après avoir chercher une 964 turbo en vain, je me suis dit tiens pourquoi pas la voiture qui me faisait triquer quand j'avais 16 ans et c'est comme ça que je me suis offert une R32 GTR de 93 :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

et donc aujourd'hui je suis fier de faire partis des proprio de GAYTR :chuckle:





































































Sur le mont akina 













je doit avouer que j'ai craquer, tellement craquer que je m'en suis offert une deuxième legerement plus violent, mais légèrement lol

il faut dire que c'est un véritable régale que de rouler en skyline dans Marseille 

la je suis entrain de vendre ma S3 pour me prendre un dailly plus confortable et en 2009 je pense passer a la R35 :chuckle:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

ARRETE DE METTRE CETTE PHOTO SK VA SE PISSER DESSUS!!! :chuckle:




Serieux, faut pas dire à GDO que tu es ici now, sinon il va venir foutre sa merde... :nervous:


Donc si j'ai bien compris, c'est ton frangin qui est au Japon qui te l'a trouvé?
Il l'a acheté chez qui là bas?

Sinon bienvenue sur le forum, la R32 est une belle voiture, j'allais en prendre une, jusqu'a que je vois que l'interieur n'etait pas fait pour moi 


PS: tu taf vraiment dans un moulin? :nervous:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Tu tiens a te fair taper sur les doigts toi!!! lol :chairshot :flame:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Salut Wabbs

Ta GTR est fantastic, ca doit etonner pas mal de gens au sud dela France. Tu roules en plaque anglaise? En France c'est perdu d'avance de registrer des GTRs non?

Super photos by the way,:bowdown1:

Et bien venue dans le cercle des rois!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Tu roules en plaque anglaise?


Il me semble qu'il est encore en plaque Nippon 

Et toi Chris, a quand les photos de ta GT-R? 
Allez vas y achete la!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Eikichi said:


> Il me semble qu'il est encore en plaque Nippon
> 
> Et toi Chris, a quand les photos de ta GT-R?
> Allez vas y achete la!!!


Non non, moi j'achete qu'une seul GTR dans le temps qui vient, et elle va vite morpher direction 2010
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103058-heritage-gtr-project.html


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> Il me semble qu'il est encore en plaque Nippon


En théorie, on ne peut pas rouler plus de 6 mois en France avec des plaques étrangeres. Dans la pratique, il suffit de ne pas se faire controler... :chuckle: Le plus gros risque est alors du coté de l'assurance qui en cas de gros pepin ne couvrira pas ! :runaway:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Non non, moi j'achete qu'une seul GTR dans le temps qui vient, et elle va vite morpher direction 2010
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103058-heritage-gtr-project.html


Chris, mon pote... allez PM moi les details :chuckle:
Sinon quand je viendrais te voir au Japon tu me racontera tout :bowdown1:


----------



## wabbs (Aug 4, 2008)

donc oui c'est mon frère qui est japon (ainsi que quelques potes d'ailleurs...)

c'est lui qui la acheter et qui me la envoyer, je te dirait par MP qui ma la vendue 

promis je ne parvient pas GDO que ce forum existe, a moins que sarkozy décide d'envahir le royaume uni et la je lâche la bombe GDO et ça va chier :chuckle:

moi j'aime bien l'intérieur de la 32 et moins celui de la 33 comme quoi lol c'est comme pour les civic je préfère l'intérieur des EG et je déteste celui des EK :runaway:

oui je bosse dans un moulin, mais pas les petits moulins que tu croise au bord des national :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

c'est l'un des plus grands moulins d'europe et il on fournis même certaines boulangerie de londre tenues par des français 










i'm so ricer, my type R cup holder prove it :runaway:

alors il n'est pas impossible d'homologuer une GTR en France, mais comme personne n'a encore essayer ou ceux qui on déjà essayer ne se font pas connaître....

on peux rouler a vie en France étrangère mais il faut qu'elle passe au minimum une journée dans sont pays d'immatriculation tout les 6 mois 

sinon aller l'om :flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## wabbs (Aug 4, 2008)

comme je ne veux pas passer pour le noob de service, je poste ici, en espérant une réponse

un pote ma dit que la bride a 280cvs etait en faite une réduction de diamètre au niveau d'une durite et cette fameuse réduction de diamètre est visible grâce a un changement de couleur au niveau de cette réduction...

pour faire sauter cette bride, il suffit de couper la durite au niveau de cette réduction 

quelqu'un en a déjà entendus parler? 

merci


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

wabbs said:


> sinon aller l'om :flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


+1
Chuis de Paris mais moi... connais pas PSG :nervous:

Dommage pour vous mais Nasri est chez nous maintenant :bowdown1:
Comme tout bon Français à Londres tu dois supporter Arsenal


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

wabbs said:


> comme je ne veux pas passer pour le noob de service, je poste ici, en espérant une réponse
> 
> un pote ma dit que la bride a 280cvs etait en faite une réduction de diamètre au niveau d'une durite et cette fameuse réduction de diamètre est visible grâce a un changement de couleur au niveau de cette réduction...
> 
> ...


Comme on dit utilise la fonction recherche  lol
Ta R est stock ou modifiée?
Je pensais (je dois faire des recherches aussi) qu'elles sont pas bridée à 280ch mais juste setup pour 280ch, apres si tu fais une remap apres klk modifications de bases, tu peux avoir plus.
C'est la vitesse qui est bridée, comme sur les camions :nervous:


----------



## wabbs (Aug 4, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> +1
> Chuis de Paris mais moi... connais pas PSG :nervous:
> 
> Dommage pour vous mais Nasri est chez nous maintenant :bowdown1:
> Comme tout bon Français à Londres tu dois supporter Arsenal


on vous le laisse nasri, on a trouver mieux :chuckle: ben arfa powaa :bowdown1:

puis merci de nous avoir debarasser de l'epave euh djibril cissé uke:uke:uke:


----------



## wabbs (Aug 4, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> Comme on dit utilise la fonction recherche  lol
> Ta R est stock ou modifiée?
> Je pensais (je dois faire des recherches aussi) qu'elles sont pas bridée à 280ch mais juste setup pour 280ch, apres si tu fais une remap apres klk modifications de bases, tu peux avoir plus.
> C'est la vitesse qui est bridée, comme sur les camions :nervous:



la fonction recherche c'est cool, mais vue que les termes sont asser pointus et en anglais, je ne risque pas de comprendre grand chose :chuckle:


un pote avait une bride similaire, mais avec un fonctionnement different sur sa 3000 GT


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

wabbs said:


> on vous le laisse nasri, on a trouver mieux :chuckle: ben arfa powaa :bowdown1:
> 
> puis merci de nous avoir debarasser de l'epave euh djibril cissé uke:uke:uke:


C'est pas vrai, Ben Arfa est a l'OM maintenant? Pas mal 
Il est parti ou Cissé? Je croyais que le president (je sais plus son nom :nervous: ) ne voulait pas du tout le vendre


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

wabbs said:


> la fonction recherche c'est cool, mais vue que les termes sont asser pointus et en anglais, je ne risque pas de comprendre grand chose :chuckle:
> 
> 
> un pote avait une bride similaire, mais avec un fonctionnement different sur sa 3000 GT


Comme je t'ai dit en PM, viens te la faire mapper en UK, tu seras pas déçu :bowdown1:

Perso, essaye de t'habituer a ta caisse bien la connaitre, apprendre ses limites et apres quand tu es bien a l'aise débride la.
Les Skylines (surtout les R) sont de bonnes caisses si tu en prends soin et les respecte mais a partir du moment tu le fait pas ce sont de vrai salope qui vont envoyer sur le bord de route :nervous:


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

Chouette voiture, chouettes routes et chouettes photos.

Sinon :



wabbs said:


> et en 2009 je pense passer a la R35 :chuckle:


POur 2009, va pas falloir trainer, car les commandes maintenant, ca donne des livraisons en 2010.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wabbs
Pur les infos de base:
Nissan Skyline - Wikipédia

Puis ta GTR a plus de 310ch, car les 280ch mentiones sont juste pour le plafond japonais autorise.(au japon tous les voiture ont, jusqu'au debut de 2007 , ete bride a 280ch pour des raison de securite routiere japonaise)

Avec un boost controller tu peux augmenter ta pression de Turbo jusqu'a 0.9Bar, ce qui est raisonable sur la R32 GTR, plus est possible avec raison . .cela va t'apporter environ 350ch. Le meilleur est de faire un mapping en angleterre, ainsi d'acheter un systheme d'echappement complet. Tous cela tu pourras prevoir environ 375ch. Pour plus il faut changer des Turbos ex . . .

La R32 GTR en standard (jantes 16") et suspension standard fait un 0-100kmh en 4.9 secondes, avec seulement des jantes 17" et des pneu plus larges, ainsi qu'une suspension professionelle, elle va faire sans problemes 4.6secondes de 0-100kmh.

Attention avec les quatres roues motrices, c'est pas un AWD comme les Subaru, la R32 GTR peut perdre sa tenu de route dans un coup d'oeil . .meme si elle te fait prendre des virages foux avec une tenu de route superbe!

Salut

Chris


----------

